# Who Is The Best Guide Out Of Venice, LA?



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Please tell me who you like for a guided trip out of Venice LA. I am thinking of going with Outer Limit Charters due to availability and accommodations with food provided. Let me know if you went, what you caught, etc. We are planning a YFT trip, followed by a rig trip and an inshore trip, and we want to eat good and maybe have a beer or two...Thanks, Mike


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Capt Eddie Burger and Capt Mike Ellis. Both are members of this forum and do a great job.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't care anything about trout and reds, so I'm not going to comment on them. But Scott Avenzino is the best for billfish. Peace named himself after a comic book character and that bothers me tremendously and he's just wierd. His captains are fine and they're very good. I'd fish w/Eddie again any time or Bill Delabar.


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Captain Daryl Couviae(sp?) with real peace, only you and him on his boat. lets you rig, gaff, just like it was your own boat, with his local knowledge, will not come in until you get your target species or cooler full.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

capt. eddie is top notch in my book. he and i were complete strangers at one point, and i asked him (since, at the time, i had cancer and wasnt guaranteed the next 4 months to live) if i could come down and deck for him for a weekend. the answer was yes, the conversation stayed OFF of my sickness (not my favorite to talk about) and he put his customers on some serious yellowfin while i was down. busted his ass too...one rig was dead, he would run to another, no matter the distance or fuel burn. class act.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Scott Avanzino or his captain Sonny Schindler. I've been with both, plussome of Peace's guys, met Eddie (nice guy) and Mike Ellis (nice guy, beautiful new cat), but I did very well with Scott and Sonny.

Harry


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Any of the reel peace guys. They are all top notch. For inshore go with one of Ryan Lambert's guides from Cajun Fishing Adventures, I highly recommned Johnny Hodges.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you all for your replies. Here's the thing- we wanted to stay somewhere that provided food, and we can't stay at Ryan Lambert's (Cajun Fishing Adventures)because he is booked for part of the time we needed to stay there, so we looked at Outer Limit Charters because they have a lodge they provide food at. Does anyone have any info on Capt. Kerry Milano or any other guide operation that provides a place to stay with meals besides Cajun Fishing Adventures? Thanks Again...

Mike


----------



## Gulftider (Nov 21, 2007)

Try Osprey Charters, James Peters. He has a condo at Venice Marina and sometimes will let's clients stay. I always stay with him but we're friends. You'll catch a lot of fish with James and have a great time!

http://www.ospreycharters.net/


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Gotta go with Scott Avinzino. "Mr. Wahoo". He boats some fantastic fish. I think Sonny is back doing the inshore thing.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

In my humble opinion, Captain Rimmer Covington is at least worth a call. Young, aggressive, knowledgeable, willing to work, TOP NOTCH vessel and gear--all Shimanos, electric kite reels, custom rods, Jerry Brown Spectra, and has a "feel" for the fish. Released a well-over grander lastyear and brought a 107 hooter to the dock last month. 130 plus pound yellows are commonplace in his box...and he'll educate you all the while. 

Also has a houseboat in Venice where the ribeyes are always a-searing...

[email protected]


----------



## leeprice72 (Oct 3, 2007)

Devlin Roussel of reel peace. He has been a friend for many years and everytime we have fished we have always caught something. He can take you inside, outside or hunting. Born and raised in LA he knows his stuff.


----------

